# Binger Wald Tour mit Uwe am 12.10



## Mr Cannondale (5. Oktober 2003)

Am Sonntag, den 12.10 gehts mal wieder in unser Ex- Heimatrevier: Den Schönen Binger Wald, mit allen Hightlights und Singletrials:
Eselspfad -  Panorama Runde am Salzkopf -  Morgenbachtal u.v.m.
Und ganz wichtig, natürlich die Einkehr zum Kuchen Essen, Kaffee, Weizen trinken und auch evtl. Zum Aufwärmen im Haus Waldfrieden.  
Streckenlänge: ca. 50km und ca. 1000hm.
Andere Varianten und eine Zweite Gruppe sind natürlich Möglich
Ein Vorgeschmack findet Ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=13321
 Startpunkt: Parkplatz an der Nahe Bingerbrück am Hauptbahnhof, Startzeit: 11 Uhr
Bei schlechtem Wetter Absage hier im Forum um 10 Uhr
Bis Sonntag
Gruß Uwe


----------



## thto (7. Oktober 2003)

komme vielleicht mit !

Gruß

TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fresh Lemon (7. Oktober 2003)

So, nachdem ich meine Schützenprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt habe kann ich mich wieder dem Rad fahren widmen und werde am Sonntag dabei sein.

Ich freue mich schon.

Gruß
Fresh


----------



## Holybold (7. Oktober 2003)

Hääääää ??????


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Oktober 2003)

Den Eselspfad bei REgen - was kanns schöneres geben 

Wenn meine Triefnase bis dahin wieder auskuriert ist, bin ich dabei. Vielleicht lerne ich ja auch diesmal von Uwe wieder einen neuen Trail kennen


----------



## Zimmi (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi Bikers!

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich von Mainz bis zum Treffpunkt komme ohne Auto? Und wie lange braucht man mit dem Bike?

Thanks!
David


----------



## scotti (8. Oktober 2003)

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich von Mainz bis zum Treffpunkt komme ohne Auto?



Ohne Auto und wenn Du nicht hinbiken willst, solltest Du mit dem Zug fahren. Die Sation "Bingen Hauptbahnhof" ist ca. 100 m vom Treffpunkt  entfernt.
Die Entfernung Mainz - Bingen sind rd. 20 km. Mit dem Bike kann man größtenteils am Rhein entlang - solltest Du Dir mal auf ner Wanderkarte anschauen.


> Und wie lange braucht man mit dem Bike?



Kommt drauf an, wie schnell Du bist   Da es eigentlich nur flach ist, kann man bequem in 45 - 60 Minuten hinradeln - ausser bei Gegenwind


----------



## Zimmi (8. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank.  

see u


----------



## Holybold (8. Oktober 2003)

@ zimmi: gugscht Du Hier 

Vom Mainz aus gibt es einen markierten Radweg, der über die Rheinallee, Budenheim usw. immer am Rhein längs führt. Sind längliche, grüne Schilder die nicht zu übersehen sind.

Holybold


----------



## Ripman (8. Oktober 2003)

@ fahmahunnertpeiler: Wenn am Sonntag die Beine noch mitmachen, bin ich auch dabei.


CU

JÜrgen


----------



## Tweety (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

damit Herr Wasdannfahrmahunnertpeiler als Guide auch auf seine Kosten kommt, würde ich anbieten parallel eine zweite, d. h. eine langsamere Gruppe "zu führen". Z. B. am Rhein zum Morgenbachtal, dieses dann hoch und ab dort wäre ich u. U.  auf "Mithilfe" angewiesen. Natürlich ist eine gemeinsame Einkehr im Haus Waldfrieden unausweichlich.

Eselspfad mit Uwe habe ich schon hinter mir, ist klasse - wenn man's fahren kann... 

Brice ist schon dabei.

Lauter Wetter.com sollen es am Sonntag ja sonnige 14° werden.

Freu' mich,
Birgit

Achtung: Dies ist KEINE "Konkurrenzveranstaltung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tweety _
> *Hi,
> 
> damit Herr Wasdannfahrmahunnertpeiler als Guide auch auf seine Kosten kommt, würde ich anbieten parallel eine zweite, d. h. eine langsamere Gruppe "zu führen". Z. B. am Rhein zum Morgenbachtal, dieses dann hoch und ab dort wäre ich u. U.  auf "Mithilfe" angewiesen. Natürlich ist eine gemeinsame Einkehr im Haus Waldfrieden unausweichlich.
> ...



Schade - das wäre für mich genau die "temporär" richtige Veranstaltung gewesen und hätt auch glatt noch mal den Guide gemimt. Aber selbst mit trockener Triefnase machen Sonntag meine Schwiegerleut ihren Antrittsbesuch in unserer neuen Hütte in WI... Aber spätestens beim Spinning hoffe ich, wieder dabei zu sein !

Viel Spaß und wenig Sumpf am Sonntag !


----------



## fast4ward (9. Oktober 2003)

Hola Clubmitglieder,

bin wieder aus dem Sommerurlaub zurück.   
Werde am Sonntag auch dabei sein. 

Also bis dann 

Jochen.


----------



## Ripman (9. Oktober 2003)

@fast forward: Welcome home !!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Oktober 2003)

Wer möchte, kann mit mir von Budenheimer Bahnhof mit den Rad nach Bingen fahren: um 10 Uhr gehts los!!
Bitte hier im Forum bescheid geben wer mitradelt!!
Oder Telef. unter: 0177-7930549
Also bis Sonntag
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Marion (10. Oktober 2003)

Die Hofheimer sind auch dabei!!!

Bis So oder heute abend beim Grillen???!

Die M&Ms


----------



## Ripman (11. Oktober 2003)

@ fahmahunnertpeiler:  Hast heute was verpasst, war ne echt tolle Strecke mit richtig hohem Singletrailanteil.
Habe zwar zur Zeit noch etwas "dicke" Beine, schätze aber mal, dass ich morgen dabei bin. Kannst auch gerne bei mir mitfahren, weiss ja, dass Du nicht so gerne große Strecken fährst und immer auf Deine miese Kondition hinweist  . Oder habe ich Dich jetzt mit Brice verwechselt ?  

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (12. Oktober 2003)

.... war ne richtig schöne Tour heute, hat Spass gemacht. Besonders der zweite Teil bergab nch Bingen. 

Cu

Jürgen

P.S. Habe mal auf dem Tacho nachgeschaut. Die 1000 Hm stimmen wohl, aber bei den Kilometern ist irgendwem ein Irrtum unterlaufen. Mein Lenkerlaptop zeigt hier bloß 36 km an. So wie ich mich derzeit fühle, sind wir aber eher 100 km gefahren.


----------



## Rockside (12. Oktober 2003)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, klasse Tour. 

Besonderen Dank auch an Tweety, unsere Tour Guide-ine der 2. Gruppe. Unerschütterlich hatte sie uns den richtigen Weg gewiesen.   

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (12. Oktober 2003)

Nette Menschen, schönes Wetter, klasse Tour, was kann es Schöneres geben?
Danke Tweety 
Danke Fubbes
Danke Mr. Cannondale (für die schöne Heimfahrt durchs Rheinhessische Hügelland)


----------



## Fubbes (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank.M _
> *möchte mich auch bedanken bei Uwe und besonders Tweety
> für die schöne Tour!
> 
> Aber nie wieder ohne Umwerfer! *



Dürfen wir dich dann demnächst als neues Mitglied begrüßen? 

Gruß
Daniel

PS: Ich hoffe, es ist alles heil geblieben, trotz der Probleme im Bingerbrücker Unterholz.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. Oktober 2003)

Arju im rassanten Downhill


----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. Oktober 2003)

guggst Du Helge


----------



## Brice (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank.M _
> *
> Muss ich jetzt noch loswerden: Supernette Leute!!! *





klar, sind wir auch.

Uwe,

soll ich jetzt meinen Monitor um 90 Grad drehen?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. Oktober 2003)

Arju rictig rum im rassanten Downhill


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. Oktober 2003)

nochmal Arju im Trial


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. Oktober 2003)

guuggst Du Helge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tweety (14. Oktober 2003)

Freut mich, wenn Euch "meine" Strecke auch gefallen hat. Von mir ein Dankeschön an Fubbes, der mir "die Schmach" erspart hat, das eine oder andere Mal in Karte gucken zu müssen.

Aber den Anspruch hegen wir glaube ich auch nicht mehr, dass der Guide nicht in die Karte gucken darf; das war mal...

Obwohl das Morgenbachtal zwar mein Lieblingsweg ist, fand ich den Teil mit dem Römerweg und den Singletrails immer noch am schönsten. Uwe, danke, danke, danke.

Genug des Dankes, war echt ein toller Tag, vor allem auch weil so viele von Euch da waren.

Tweety


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tweety _
> *
> Aber den Anspruch hegen wir glaube ich auch nicht mehr, dass der Guide nicht in die Karte gucken darf; das war mal...
> 
> Tweety *



Schade dass die Zeit der mehrwöchigen Tour-Vorkommandos zu den entlegensten Zielen der Welt vorbei ist 

Und ganz im ernst ist auch früher schon in die Karte geguckt worden. Da gabs nämlich noch kein modernen GPS-Schnickschnackgedöns... WEr was anderes behauptet, fängt mit S an oder war gar nicht dabei


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Oktober 2003)

Auch wilde Tiere wurden gesichtet


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Oktober 2003)

Das wars


----------



## Starrbiker (15. Oktober 2003)

Zum kollektiven Schulterklopfen will ich hier aus der Ferne auch mal was beitragen...
Muß ja wieder toll gewesen sein , eure Tour.....
will auch mal wieder mit


----------



## Mr. Hide (16. Oktober 2003)

Hier nochmal einige Impressionen vom Sonntag:

Torsten als Gänsehirt


----------



## Mr. Hide (16. Oktober 2003)

Hier der Herz-König mit seinem Vasallen, dem Lord Ripman zu Scottsborough


----------



## Mr. Hide (16. Oktober 2003)

Hierzu gibt es keinen Kommentar, jeder darf seiner Phantasie freien Lauf lassen............


----------



## Brice (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Hide _
> *Hier der Herz-König mit seinem Vasallen, dem Lord Ripman zu Scottsborough *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Hide _
> *Hier der Herz-König mit seinem Vasallen, dem Lord Ripman zu Scottsborough *



Jens, mein Lieber, Dir ist ein kleiner Faux Pas unterlaufen. Lord Ripman ist mein Sohn. Da ich dem uralten Adelsgeschlecht der Ripmans zu (hier benutzt Du allerdings die einzig richtige Schreibweise) Scottsborough aus den entlegenen Marken an der französischen Grenze vorstehe, ist mein vollständiger Titel nicht Lord, sondern Hoher Lord Ripman zu Scottsborough, Lord Siegelbewahrer, Hüter des Hauses Marlborough und Bewahrer der Jungfräulichkeit Ihrer Majestät. 

Ich möchte Dich dazu auffordern, wenn Du schon meinen Titel benutzt (woher weist Du den eigentlich ??? ), ihn auch richtig zu benutzen. Bei Gelegenheit lade ich Dich dann zu einer Exkursion nach Lothringen ein. Hier, im malerischen Flecken Manderen, nahe des Städtchens Thionville, erhebt sich mein mächtiger und  stolzer Sitz, die Burg Marlborough. Dort lässt es sich nicht nur vortrefflich speisen, nein hier kannst Du auch die jahrhundertealte Geschichte meines Adelsgeschlechtes und meiner Vorfahren bis in alle Einzelheiten erfahren. Und zur Strafe für diesen Fehltritt musst Du mit dem Singlespeeder meiner Großmutter, übrigens eine Baronesse aus dem Hause Batavus, die 26%ige Steigung zum Burgtor hinaufkurbeln.

CU

Hoher Lord Ripman zu Scottsborough, Lord Siegelbewahrer, Hüter des Hauses Marlborough und Bewahrer der Jungfräulichkeit Ihrer Majestät. 

So in der Art sieht Dein neues Gefährt aus :


----------



## Ripman (16. Oktober 2003)

Und so sah mein Urgroßvater aus


----------



## Ripman (16. Oktober 2003)

Und das ist meine bescheidene Unterkunft:


----------



## Brice (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> *
> 
> ...aus den entlegenen Marken an der französischen Grenze vorstehe...*



Welches ist das einzige (Verkehrs)schild, bei dem das Wenden auf der Autobahn erlaubt ist?


"Willkommen im Saarland"  

SCNR

Brice


----------



## Ripman (16. Oktober 2003)

Du als Thüringer hast doch davon keine Ahnung. 

Alter Fallensteller

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (16. Oktober 2003)

Lower Saxonia, bitte

Brice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (16. Oktober 2003)

Aber ganz unten  

Jürgen


----------



## Starrbiker (16. Oktober 2003)

diew ganzen Fottos auchz noch , das macht ihr doch nur um mich zu ärgern


----------



## Edler von Hide (16. Oktober 2003)

Oh Hoher Lord Ripman zu Scottsborough, Lord Siegelbewahrer, Hüter des Hauses Marlborough und Bewahrer der Jungfräulichkeit Ihrer Majestät,

Welch´wahrhaft Freud für mein gramgebeugtes Haupt. Was erblicken meine schwachen Augen. Ein Fahrensmann aus alter Zeit. Auch mich hat es in dieses trostloses Gebiet verschlagen, kaum dass ich aus dem 30jährigen Krieg zurück und den Keuschheitsgürtel meiner Holden geöffnet.

Für Alle, die mich nicht kennen:

Mein Nam´ist Heinz Helge, Edler von Hide und Duke of Cannondale. Sei´s drum....

Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Familienalbum:


----------



## Edler von Hide (16. Oktober 2003)

Hier  nun mein Urahn, Berti, Edler von Hide und Lord of Lefty bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung:


----------



## Brice (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> *
> Nur wo SFG draufsteht, ist auch Manitou Black Elite 100/120 drin.
> *



Oh, Mist, bin ich jetzt draußen?


----------



## Ripman (16. Oktober 2003)

Heinz Helge, Edler von Hide und Duke of Cannondale, es geht doch. Scheint als ob es Euch aus den schottischen Highlands hierher verschlagen hat. Wie dem aus sein, wusste gar nicht, dass auch die Schotten im 30 Jährigen dabei waren. Interessante Facette der Geschichte.  Sollten uns mal bei einem schönen Whiskey vor heimischem Kaminfeuer austauschen. Mein Butler Brice erwartet Euch in diesem Falle mit der Kutsche, um Euch anzuholen. Besonders die Geschichte mit dem Keuchheitsgürtel interessiert mich. Damit Ihr nicht unter die Wegelagerer fallt, habe ich eine Bild meines treuen Vasallen angefügt.

Es freut sich schon auf Euch
Euer Hoher Lord Ripman zu Scottsborough usw. usw. usw.


----------



## Brice (16. Oktober 2003)

@Karl-Heinz Edler von Heide

Interessante Geschichte

@ Ripman



> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> *...Mein Butler Brice erwartet Euch in diesem Falle mit der Kutsche, um Euch anzuholen*



Nix Kutsche, ich sag da nur: Lieber V6 als 16V

Brice, der nachdem Manitou Federgabeln benennen tut


----------



## Edler von Hide (16. Oktober 2003)

Mensch Brice,

treuer Knappe, bin gerade bei meinen genealogischen Nachforschungen auf Deinen Stammbaum gestossen HIER KLICKEN 

Ist die Wunde aus der Schlacht am Weißen Berg mittlerweile verheilt, als Du dich so Tapfer vor mich in das Schwert gestürzt hasst?

@ Hoher Lord Ripman:  Natürlich waren die Schotten im 30-Jährigen dabei: 

17.05.1648: Schlacht bei Zusmarshausen
=> Sieg der schottischen Truppen unter Berti Vogts über das kaiserlich-bayerischen Heer (Befehlshaber Gronsfeld und Holzappel) => nach der Schlacht ziehen  die Schotten plündernd und zerstörend durch Bayern . 

Man was haben haben wir geplündert und gebrandschatzt. Das waren noch Zeiten....

Gruß
Lord of Cannondale


----------



## L Scottsborough (17. Oktober 2003)

@Edler von Hide: Habe extra nochmals in den Annalen nachgeschlagen und konnte keine zuverlässigen Berichte von marodierenden Schotten in Bayern finden. Jedenfalls nicht zu dieser Zeit. Könnte es sein, dass Ihr Euch in der Zeit vetan und den Zeitraum der Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft 1972 gemeint habt ? Hier gibts es jedenfalls eine Menge Berichte über Leute in karierten Röcken und mit seltsamen Musikinstrumenten, die gröhlend und sauf.. äääh brandschatzend durch einen Teil Bayerns gezogen sind. Und die Vergewaltigung habt Ihr völlig unterschlagen.

Euer Lord Scottsborough


P.S. Mein treuer Diener Brice leidet an einer nicht ausgeheilten Verletzung in der Kniekehle. Daher ist man versucht zu glauben, er würde dauernd grinsen.  Und was man gemeinhin für seine, wenn auch seltsame, Haartracht hält, ist in Wirklichkeit das Fell des heute leider ausgestorbenen Niedersächsischen Raubbeutlers. Brice kaufte die Kopfbedeckung in einem marokkanischen Suk und hat sie seither nicht mehr abgenommen.


----------



## Brice (17. Oktober 2003)

Bin ich froh, dass ich gerade meine edlen Schlachtrösser, das edle SingleTrack von und Zu Trek und das noch edlere SuperVau von und zu Cannondale rüste, um morgen mit Princess Victoria, Hüterin des Pokals der Junioren des Clubs Leghard zu Ingelheim, nach Lower Saxonia zu reisen. Da muss ich mir das dumme Geschätze nicht mehr antun. Oh, verdammt, ich habe ja meinen Rechenknecht dabei...

Und von wegen Butler: Komm du mir nochmal und willst eine Gabel eingebaut bekommen. Und deine Ölquellen an der Lenkstange kannst du dir demnächst auch selber montieren  

Brice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (17. Oktober 2003)

Also ich bitte Dich, Du hast ja bloß dabeigestanden, geraucht und Bier getrunken. Von wegen mir was eingebaut. Und pass auf, dass Dir Dein  Eisenhaufen in der feuchten Nordluft nicht unterm Hintern wegrostet. Von Schlachtross kann da ja keine Rede sein. Ich glaube mittlerweile ernsthaft, dass Dein angebliches SuperVau bloß gefaked ist. Warscheinlich sind bloß die Aufkleber echt. 

CU

Jürgen

P.S. Habe das Gefühl, wir sind mittlerweile reichlich Off Topic


----------

